# New Walking Sprinkler



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

After a month of back-order my new cast iron walking sprinkler arrived yesterday. It weighs 32 lbs. and can pull 300 ft. of hose. I took a picture of it with a dollar bill next to it for scale. I tried the low speed yesterday and it only covered 70 feet in four hours. My greatest concern is whether it will roll over connections without jumping off the hose.

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

I wasn't impressed by the speed so bumped it up to high, running test now. It is still like watching paint dry. Water flow is 4.5 gpm on well at 60/40 psi. At this rate I am supposed to put down a little more than 1/2" of water. So will need to create pattern to water same path twice a week. Trying to cover entire yard in three passes/three days.

So far impressive piece of equipment.

Sent from my Samsung Vibrant using Android DIY Chatroom


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Brand and model?


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

vsheetz said:


> Brand and model?


National B3

My radius is looking to be about 26'


----------



## ChrisDIY (Feb 1, 2010)

On HIGH I am only getting a speed of 22 feet in an hour. :huh: Manufacturer instructions say I am supposed to get 30-40 feet. Anyone know what kind of pressure loss you would get over 200 feet of 5/8" hose? My well pump is set at 60/40. Manufacturer specs. are at 44 psi. No water is being used in house.

At this rate it will take 4.75 hours to water planned paths.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Adjust the upturned angle of the tips of the arms and you may get some increase in speed. (This will also change the width of the area watered)


----------

